
Donald Greenberg: VR is still a baby, we’ll need 20 years for photorealism - SkarredGhost
https://skarredghost.com/2018/11/02/donald-greenberg-virtual-reality-is-still-a-baby-well-need-20-years-for-photorealism/
======
pollen23
I remember reading Howard Rheingold's book "Virtual Reality" when it came out
almost 30 years ago, and seeing the Alvy Ray Smith (co-founder of Pixar) quote
where he claimed that "Reality is 80 million polygons per second"

80 million is nothing nowadays, and we still have 20 years to go. How could he
be so far off?

